# Ajax Abfrage und PopUp Fenster



## nisel (6. Jan 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieber Ich bin seit heute ganz neu im Forum. Ich heisse Nisel und betreibe ein eigenes Forum  www.meinfeuchtesgeheimnis.de/board
Jetzt habe ich eine sehr große Bitte. Ich möchte gern mein PopUp Fenster etwas ummogeln  
Das PopUp Fenster soll sich öffnen und mich umgehend zu der neusten PN führen. Ich hatte an eine Ajax Abfrage gedacht so das der Server ca aller 60 Sekunden nach neuen Pn´s abgefragt wird. Ich möchte dann auch sofort über das PopUp Fenster antworten können und es soll sich automatisch schließen nach dem ich die PN abgeschickt habe! Es wäre sehr lieb wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte natürlich für eine Gegenleistung  Zur Zeit ist es so das sich das PopUp Fenster öffnet wenn man neue Pn´s hat und aktualiesiert. Man wird dann über einen Hinweislink "klick hier" zu dem PN Formular geleitet. Bitte sagt mir noch welche Infos gebraucht werden.
LG Nisel


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

Und was bringt dich dann in ein Java Forum?  :shock:


----------



## nisel (6. Jan 2007)

deswegen...    Ajax  :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

Wenn ich einen Mechaniker brauche ruf ich doch auch keinen Klempner an  :wink:


----------



## Jango (6. Jan 2007)

nisel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Lieber Ich bin seit heute ganz neu im Forum. Ich heisse Nisel und betreibe ein eigenes Forum  www.meinfeuchtesgeheimnis.de/board
> Jetzt habe ich eine sehr große Bitte. Ich möchte gern mein PopUp Fenster etwas ummogeln
> Das PopUp Fenster soll sich öffnen und mich umgehend zu der neusten PN führen. Ich hatte an eine Ajax Abfrage gedacht so das der Server ca aller 60 Sekunden nach neuen Pn´s abgefragt wird. Ich möchte dann auch sofort über das PopUp Fenster antworten können und es soll sich automatisch schließen nach dem ich die PN abgeschickt habe! Es wäre sehr lieb wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte natürlich für eine Gegenleistung  Zur Zeit ist es so das sich das PopUp Fenster öffnet wenn man neue Pn´s hat und aktualiesiert. Man wird dann über einen Hinweislink "klick hier" zu dem PN Formular geleitet. Bitte sagt mir noch welche Infos gebraucht werden.
> LG Nisel



Bei diesem Board macht doch der Begriff : "PopUp" einen völlig neuen Sinn, oder...? :wink: 

Edit: sorry - aber das musste raus


----------



## nisel (6. Jan 2007)

Danke für Deine Hilfe jango :applaus: kann mir sonst vieleicht jemand anders helfen?? Ich würde mich sehr freuen..


----------



## Jango (6. Jan 2007)

Na gut - weil ich frech war. Eine Lösung habe ich nicht, aber versuchs mal hier
Vielleicht kommst da weiter.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

Versuch dein Glück doch lieber in einem Javascript oder AJAX Forum. Wie schon erwähnt bist du hier falsch.
AJAX ist Javascript basiert und Javascript hat nicht das geringste mit Java zu tun.


----------



## nisel (7. Jan 2007)

:toll: Supi vielen Dank nochmal Jango und wildcard, war wohl mein Fehler.. Ich wünsche Euch noch viel Spass weiterhin hier in diesem tollen java Forum...


----------

